# Lucy unterwegs



## Lucy2412 (30. Juli 2011)

Unsere Lucy hat versucht mehrmals anzuheuern geklappt hat´s leider nicht. Kennt jemand diese beiden Orte und kann erraten wo Lucy war?


----------



## Majaberlin (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lucy unterwegs*

Deine Lucy ist einfach zu Knuddeln süß! Hoher Klaufaktor! 

Wo das sein könnte, weiß ich allerdings nicht - irgendwo an der Küste?
Vielleicht läuft uns der Pirat ja während unseres Urlaubs Sept./Okt. dort irgendwo über den Weg, wir kennen die Gegend noch nicht - Ostfriesland und die Nordseeküste.
Unsere beiden Hunde werden uns natürlich auch begleiten - mal sehen, was sie so erleben werden!


----------



## Sternenstaub (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lucy unterwegs*

ich denke es ist ein Binnensee Steinhuder Meer  da ich nicht aus der Ecke komme und auch noch nie dort war kann ich nur vermuten.
LG Angelika


----------



## Lucy2412 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lucy unterwegs*

@Maja Ja an der Küste ist schon mal ganz nah dran Ist ja gar nicht mehr so lange hin, da ich wünsch dir schon mal viel Spass mit deinen beiden Hunden. Hunde lieben ja das Wasser  unsere Lucy könnte stundenlang ihren Ball nachschwimmen.

@Angelika...noch ein kleiner Tip die beiden Figuren sind an der Ostseeküste zu finden, ist aber auch schwer ich gebs zu. 

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Rilanja (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lucy unterwegs*



Lucy2412 schrieb:


> @Maja Ja an der Küste ist schon mal ganz nah dran Ist ja gar nicht mehr so lange hin, da ich wünsch dir schon mal viel Spass mit deinen beiden Hunden. Hunde lieben ja das Wasser  unsere Lucy könnte stundenlang ihren Ball nachschwimmen.
> 
> @Angelika...noch ein kleiner Tip die beiden Figuren sind an der Ostseeküste zu finden, ist aber auch schwer ich gebs zu.
> 
> ...



Ich tippe auf Kühlungsborn


----------



## Lucy2412 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lucy unterwegs*

 Gratuliere, der Pirat steht im Bootshafen von Kühlungsborn und der Kapitän ist am Salzhaff von Rerik an den Bootsanlegern zu finden. und ich dachte da kommt nie jemand drauf

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------

